# Pound4Pound MMA - Markham



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey everybody, just trying to help out a friend here. He just opened up a place and I don't mind doing a little bit of advertising for him.

Basically my friend and his buddies opened up a mix martial arts place, they teach brazilian jiu jitsu, muay thai, jiu jitsu, they got strength and conditioning classes, kettle bells (basically the stuff that the guys in 300 used to work out and get ripped) and my favourite kali sword + knife fighting.

Not a lot of people know what kali is, its a system that teaches sword fighting and knife defense. Our guru actually taught the guys from the movie 300, and taught a lot of stunt men. He is actually considered top 2 teachers of this martial arts in all of North America, which is the reason why I enrolled, and begged my friend to hire him.

Here are some videos of Kali:





Here's the website of the place

http://www.pound4poundmma.ca/

the schedule is online, they do a lot of stuff and compared to other MMA places, its the cheapest price because well its new. they will whip your butt, you will be sore so this is not definitely for people who are "soft". there are lots of women there, mainly for self-defensive and cardio purposes. My reasoning for doing this is because well self-confidence, self-defense, discipline, cardio to get the abs lol and most importantly its a lot of fun


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

75% of the people are noobies, so there really is no intimidation factor except the cops and bouncers that spar in the corners lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Do they teach knife to gun defense? I am aware of the 15ft rule which any cop would know of that if you're inside the 15 zone an the attacker has a knife there is a high percentage that you'll be hit before the gun is drawn is my understanding. Thus why cops always back up before drawing thier guns.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Do they teach knife to gun defense? I am aware of the 15ft rule which any cop would know of that if you're inside the 15 zone an the attacker has a knife there is a high percentage that you'll be hit before the gun is drawn is my understanding. Thus why cops always back up before drawing thier guns.


well no. because when i use to do this like 3 years ago, almost all of the students were police men, and he usually goes to Mississauga or downtown to train the police men there. With that being said I am sure most police men had some sort of knife defense training, i mean even a week of it is enough to teach you the basics because more than likely the person who would try to pull a knife on you is not holding the knife properly, etc...

If you have a police friend, most likely they have heard of Guru Jun. It was my cousin who is a police men who recommended this guy before I went backpacking around the UK since at the time the UK was well known for people using knives to rob tourist. In fact when I went to Birmingham (sp?) the locals said that you had to be 18 + to buy anything sharp including scissors, and if you were under 18, you had to wear a wrist band because after the curfew which was 11 pm, if you were caught outside and with a wrist band (marking that you are underage) you will get penalized.

but yea im just doing a favour for a friend, i get no discount from anyone that comes in because well, i get in for free . its also the only MMA place in Markham I believe, most are either downtown, scarborough, pickering area and mississauga


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree the knife is more common then the gun thus why I asked about that. I also want to clarify that I've always seen police as the good guys. They don't have an easy job to do and thier hands are often tied as they only enforce the laws that are made. My personal experience with cops has been a positive one at an early age. I was lost before and the cops helped me find my folks a couple times. Tho I personally find bicycle cops the best in my experience over car cops. Just because we have a lot in common and they are more friendly IMHO in my expeirences as they arn't all 'shielded' in a tin can like the car cops are. 

I do know of an aquaintance for a few years that is IIRC in P.A or entering P.A training. He was well known for his Racoon City outfit at a convention I check out over the years as I think Chris Redfield was the the game character.

That is very interesting the way Britain is now a days. I did not know of the wristband for minors thing. I know the UK is going 1984 GATTACA city down there now a days. I am dating myself here but I remember when it cost 60p to use the loo in the tube. This was before 9/11. Recently I heard the UK banned knives. I was all WTF!? The country that brought you the boy scouts banned knives? You're on an island there guys. How the hell are you supposed to fish and such? Argh... /rant-vent


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I agree the knife is more common then the gun thus why I asked about that. I also want to clarify that I've always seen police as the good guys. They don't have an easy job to do and thier hands are often tied as they only enforce the laws that are made. My personal experience with cops has been a positive one at an early age. I was lost before and the cops helped me find my folks a couple times. Tho I personally find bicycle cops the best in my experience over car cops. Just because we have a lot in common and they are more friendly IMHO in my expeirences as they arn't all 'shielded' in a tin can like the car cops are.


i have lots of friends that are cops, which i met through MMA and kali but honestly it really depends where the cops are from.

i honestly do not trust the cops particularly the 52 division that patrol the club district late at night. i get it there is a lot of trouble but i had a friend assaulted by 5 bouncers just because he ''mouthed off", not hit them but just all verbal, get his face pummelled. he went up to the cops and they told him to f off. LIke those were there exact words. I mean if someone comes up to you bloodied to a pulp, you think he was ganged up correct?

well my cop friends, and the bouncers that workout at the MMA place all told me, that particular division has a "hush hush/under the counter" agreement with the club owners there to turn a blind eye

and this was then confirmed from my mom's friend who works for the criminal department that not only are bouncers getting criminal charges for beating down their clients, but for cops not doing their job.


----------

